# Currency exchange



## Md79 (Sep 22, 2018)

Going on a family holiday to Australia. 
1. Should I bring already AUD or better that once in Australia soil I exchange my CHF to AUD? 
2. Does anybody knows of a travel cash card to load my AUD so I can safely travel around the country?


----------



## Marino (Oct 9, 2018)

Why? You can get cash at ATM or pay with card


----------

